# Red Hand of Doom



## DerHauptman (Oct 14, 2006)

This is a general 1st call to see if there would be any interest in playing this large adventure out on PbP.    

It will be a serious undertaking and I would ask that once some resolution is achieved on how we want to do it, those who are willing to commit, do so for the long haul (with the understanding that life happens).    

I bought the Adventure with the thought I'd likely never run it - rather I just wanted to see an example of a "War" done by WOTC.   

Some preliminary information: 

I think I can run up to 7-8 players on line since its all in print it's really hard to miss details.   I also think that the module begs for a large party after all it is a mass combat type thing. 

Starting level will be 5th (due to party size)

LA races up to +3 on case by case basis  

Starting wealth as per DMG (most expensive item not more than 50% of that) 

I welcome players of all ages but understand within the limitations of LEW I do Evil-Evil not PG13 evil so it is likely bad things will be RP out that deal with adult topics (death, dismemberment and the horrors of war...)  


Character generation:  1) One can roll on IC given you tell me the name of the character first then roll for the stats.   2)  Just make up your stats - be reasonable and I'm fine with it.  

I have too many resources to list and am cool with player choice, I believe that a player who is allowed to play a concept or class they want will likely remain focused and interested longer.    

So....on a case by case bases I'd allow almost anything.  (Non-WOTC d20 is fine...I like Green Ronin's stuff, AEG is balanced usually, the Mercenary book has some good classes for a military campaign.) 

However, if I don't own the resource please send me (scanned photocopies are fine if it does not offend your sense of copyright violations, of so then set to typeing....Mr. (or Mrs.) the information so I can adjudicate the stuff fairly.   

I will cover any house rules after I see if anyone is genuinely interested in this huge undertaking. (I say it may take a year or more to finish on pbp)


NOTE: I am not one to say, impress me with your concept and you can play, so I will take the 1st 8 players to make a complete character, that I find reasonable.   The party need not be falsely balanced so no one has to play something they don't want to fill all the roles.  If you all want to play fighters, thats fine wizards the same, whatever.   I as DM will modify the encounters to make them balanced for the group.


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm interested. I might change my mind after perusing some non-WotC splatbooks, but right now I'm leaning towards an Elan Psion or Ardent.


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 14, 2006)

I am interested. I have a few question. Would you allow a Warblade from Tome of Battle?


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 14, 2006)

I would be interested as well. I'm leaning towards a Knight from PHB II if that would be okay. Probably a human or a dwarf. 

What world are you going to set this?


----------



## KikuNoMaru (Oct 14, 2006)

I am also interested.  I was looking at a fighter/marshal with some feats from all over (PHB II, Sandstorm, Stormwreck), but I'm open to any role since all the classes called so far are martial oriented.  I have the Mercenaries (AEG?) book lying around somewhere, and I think I remember a class in there that I wanted to try out.  Alternately, I'm looking at a Warforged Nomad (AEG Mercenaries).  Would you accept flaws or traits from UA?


----------



## ByteRynn (Oct 14, 2006)

I am certainly interested.  I am looking at a cleric or druid of some description...or maybe some other divine caster.

I too am interested in what world you are setting this.

My preferences, if they matter, are Eberron or the Forgotten Realms, though I enjoy a well-written home-brew too.  I know very little about Greyhawk.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Oct 15, 2006)

Interest expressed.  Would you be willing to accept a character using a class from Monte Cook's Arcana Evolved?


----------



## Lot (Oct 15, 2006)

Sounds interesting.  I'm thinking of a barbarian/rogue.  A fast mover/good team-player type.


----------



## DerHauptman (Oct 15, 2006)

> I'm interested. I might change my mind after perusing some non-WotC splatbooks, but right now I'm leaning towards an Elan Psion or Ardent.
> Yesterday 01:57 AM




Would love to have you play, however, I own no psionic books, nor have I ever allowed psionics in my games.  Honestly there is nothing wrong with them as a concept, its just laziness on my part - not wanting to learn a whole other set of rules and adjudicating them always seemed daunting for me.   I just made a conscious decision to cut that option out.   



> I am interested. I have a few question. Would you allow a Warblade from Tome of Battle?




I do not have ToB but it is on my list of things to buy, therefore dunno what a Warblade is.   If you want to scan, retype or send me the complete information on the class I will surely consider it. 



> I would be interested as well. I'm leaning towards a Knight from PHB II if that would be okay. Probably a human or a dwarf.
> 
> What world are you going to set this?




Got the PBB II like it Knights are good.   

Not sure what the default setting for this adventure is - perhaps Greyhawk.  Honestly, though we won't be going outside the Elsir Vale which is the valley the adventure takes place in so its not going to matter all that much.   If you have something from another setting that you are interested in including I think that we can come-up with some plausible reason for it being there.  i.e. I am no Eberon fan but if you are and want to play a warforged (cringe) in FR or Greyhawk I think it plausible that rather than be some huge race of robotic (albeit sentient) being manufactured for a grand war, there could be a few made by a wizard somewhere for his use that achieved the same level of abilities.   

I am scanning the maps and will post them ASAP for you all to include in your backgrounds.  



> I am also interested. I was looking at a fighter/marshal with some feats from all over (PHB II, Sandstorm, Stormwreck), but I'm open to any role since all the classes called so far are martial oriented. I have the Mercenaries (AEG?) book lying around somewhere, and I think I remember a class in there that I wanted to try out. Alternately, I'm looking at a Warforged Nomad (AEG Mercenaries). Would you accept flaws or traits from UA?
> Yesterday 02:30 PM




Sounds fine to me, I don't have the miniature handbook so will need the marshal write up.    



> I am certainly interested. I am looking at a cleric or druid of some description...or maybe some other divine caster.
> 
> I too am interested in what world you are setting this.
> 
> ...




Sounds good.  Originally, it was my intent to run this as a one shot where the setting didn't really matter all that much using he default gawds and such in the PHB.  I think I said it above, if you want to use a specific concept from a particular setting we can make it plausible - its easy enough to add a new god to a one shot.  I don't need a detailed cosmology since we are not plane hopping.   However, now that I think about it I guess you all need to be from someplace so FR cities or locations will be fine.  



> Interest expressed. Would you be willing to accept a character using a class from Monte Cook's Arcana Evolved?




I am very open (unless it requires me to use a new set of information totally - like psionics, as I mentioned before.  If its a class I can just drop in and use with the base rules without too much modification I think it'll be ok.  Again, case by case basis.  Please send me the information so I will be able to make an informed decision.    



> Sounds interesting. I'm thinking of a barbarian/rogue. A fast mover/good team-player type.




Lot - you win the simplistic lottery man, barbarian rogue it is!  (or whatever you decide) 

BASICS - 

If you owe me some class information send it to me via-email: 

PROMETHEUSBOUND (at) COMCAST (DOT) NET

LETS GET STARTED: 

Character Stats: 
Whatever fits your concept (within reason) I have always let my players just pick their stats and its been very successful for me.  I have mature players - I assume you are the same.  This lets people play what they want.  Usually my players choose a weakness if they have a lot of higher stats to balance it out.  This will enable you to play some of the classes that require two good scores - unlike normal point buy.   

Character Class level: 
We are starting at level 5.  You may play an LA race up to +3 (on a case by case basis), however, I will need the data if I don't have it.   Also, if you want to know the EXP (for using it for item creation) its 1/2 way between 5th and 6th, that way you can make some stuff without suffering too much.   

Equipment: (PHB, KALAMARK PHB, MERCENARYS (AEG), ARMS AND EQUIPMENT GUIDE, DMG I&II, etc all have acceptable mundane equipment lists that are ok for you to use. Also, if there is something in a DRAGON magazine I probably have that too.) 

You will all have a mount suitable for your race with saddle and equipment for free.  Likewise, you can have (up to what you can carry of course) in mundane items as you wish for free as well.   

As for magic items, I will accept what is core and in WOTC books (may ask for the stats if I don't have the book) without question.  Items from other D20 books will likely be ok, just ask first.   

Starting wealth is as per DMG for 5th level (most expensive item 50% of that) 


Background - I will post some more information on what needs to be in the character backgrounds.   I like to reward good backgrounds with extra skills and feats based on the story so the more specific you are about your past the more likely you are to get free stuff.   

NOTE: The party will already know each other and have worked with each other before.   
Also, I allow the use of hirelings in the game for hauling equipment, (serving a knight) or just general camp security stuff.  I firmly believe a group of experienced adventurers would bring support staff for their comfort.   

Also, the group tactics rules in DMG II will be available for you to use so feel free to talk to one another about that here as well.   

This should get us started and allow me some time to make a comprehensive document for your use - I will likely add things not take stuff away.  

If you want to use something just put it down and I will most likely allow it.   

Attached is the character sheet format.

Starting a Thread in RG Don't put the character there until approved.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Oct 16, 2006)

Chalk me up as interested.  I think I'd like to try playing a ninja, but I don't like the flavor text for them so I put together this backstory, tell me if it's too comedic to fit this game:

Velka:
Velka's history is always going to be entertwined with the dragon that raised him, the legendary Athaaz, known throughout the world as the stupidest dragon who ever lived.  Velka was stolen by Athaaz while in a yellow basket, which Athaaz thought was made of gold.  A few hours later the hungry baby kicked the lid off the basket.
Athaaz was so pleased.  Proof that Athaaz was so Virile, and his seed so Potent, that he didn't even need a female Dragon to produce eggs.  And Athaaz hatchling!  So mighty it already knew how to cast permanent polymorph spells on itself while still in the egg!
So Athaaz tried to raise Velka and train him to be a good dragon, which didn't work particularly well, especially since Athaaz forgot who Velka was frequently.  Inside Athaaz' lair (A pit around two feet deep and fifty feet wide) Velka developed supernatural survival and stealth skills to survive Athaaz' frequent battles with his own tail, and learned a great deal about dealing with locks (Because Athaaz frequently stole chests and couldn't get them open) and traps (Athaaz was planning to be ready for his tail the next time it showed up).  Eventually (inevitably) Athaaz got himself killed in an epic battle (His tail apparently got several good hits in, and Athaaz was caught in his own fireball counterstrike) and Velka inherited Athaaz' treasure.  This turned out to be mostly iron cauldrons because Athaaz had the crazy notion that iron cauldrons become more valuable when chopped up for scrap metal.  Velka was left with a handful of treasure, no connections, and no useful life skills except hiding and disabling the traps.  There's pretty much only one profession you can take with those skills. . .


----------



## NapoleonicSoup (Oct 17, 2006)

If possible I would like to play a Warlock, Char sheet coming tomorrow.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Oct 18, 2006)

Since I was planning on an Arcana Evolved spellcaster, and given the fact that there are fundamental difference between the AE and D&D spellcasting systems, I'll play a character that is a bit of a jack-of-all-trades, a ranger/cleric/half-elf paragon.  The half-elf paragon is available online at the d20srd.org page.  I'll just post the background here and await your approval before posting the crunch.

*Appearance: * Andreena is small and slight of build, but is much stronger than she appears.  Those who shake her hand might comment on her firm grip, and those orcs or goblins or highwaymen who have underestimated her have done so at the ultimate price.

*Personality:*  Andreena is a relaxed and reserved character, always taking new experiences in stride.  Her multitude of skills and ability with magic and blade make her confident that she can face whatever challenges life may throw her way.  She likes to dance and play the fiddle, and will do either when presented the opportunity.

*Background:*Andreena's human mother, an herbalist, brought her up with a love of nature and learning.  She has never seen her elven father, or knows if he is still alive.  Andreena (Andie to her friends) is as close to epitomizing the proverbial jack-of-all-trades as one could possibly get, having apprenticed as a carpenter, painter, herbalist, innkeeper, scribe and sailor, and showing skill as a dancer and violin player.  She spent most of her early adventuring days traveling from town to town, offering whatever one of her numerous trade skills might be needed.  And of course, when things got ugly, she could always use one of her more impressive skills, that with a bastard sword.  One day, she found an enclave of Ehlonnan clergy in need of a carpenter.  The Lady of the Forests had always watched over her in her travels, so she offered to work for them.  In time they offered her a place amongst them, recognizing her superior wisdom and faith.  She readily accepted, as the position allowed her to continue travelling and, at the same time, give her a sense of a true calling.


----------



## DerHauptman (Oct 19, 2006)

Eva - 

Great, I have the info on the 1/2 paragon and the other paragons in the AE book (I think thats the one off the top of my head.  

Anyway she sounds fun...

I will include some opportunities for her to use some of those skills and if you can include some more detailed backstory I will as I discussed earlier reward you with a feat and some other skill points.


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 19, 2006)

Here is a copy of my character. I sent you an email with some of the info. 


```
[B]Name:[/B] Darius Sharpe
[B]Class:[/B] Warblade 5
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Kord

[B]Str:[/B] 16 +3 		[B]Level:[/B] 5	[B]XP[/B]: 12250
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 		[B]BAB:[/B] +5		[B]HP:[/B] 53 (1d12+5)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 		[B]Grapple:[/B] +8	[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 		[B]Speed:[/B] 30'	[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Wis:[/B] 11 +0 		[B]Init:[/B] +5	[B]Spell Save:[/B] 
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1 		[B]ACP:[/B] -0		[B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%
				[B]Craft Points:[/B] 

[B]		Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+5	+2	+2	+0	+0	+X	19
[B]Touch:[/B]	12	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 17

[B]	Base	Mod	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	4	+1	+0	+6
[B]Ref:[/B]	1	+2	+2	+5
[B]Will:[/B]	1	+0	+0	+1
[B]Notes:[/B] Battle Clarity (Ex) - Class Ability

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical[/B]
Longsword +1		+10	1d8+5	19-20/x2
Spike Guanlets		+8	1d4+3	20/x2
Heavy Shield Spikes	+8	1d6+3	20/x2
Throwing Axe		+7	1d6+3	20/x2	10 feet
[B]Notes:[/B] 	Battle Ardor (Ex) +2 to confirm Crtical
		Longsword +1

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Goblin

[B]Abilities:[/B] Weapon and Armor Proficiency (Simple & Martial Melee Weapon/Light & Medium Armor 
and all shields except tower), Manuevers, Stances, Battle Clarity (Ex), Weapon Aptitude (Ex), 
Uncanny Dodge (Ex),Battle Ardor (Ex) 

[B]Feats: [/B] Weapon Focus (Longsword), Improved Intitative, Ironheart Aura, Blade Meditation*

[B]Manuevers Readied [/B] 4
[B]Manuevers Known[/B] 1st - 3 2nd - 2 3rd -1
	1st - Steel Wind (Strike)*, Steel Strike (Strike)*, Sudden Leap (Boost) 
	2nd - Wall of Blades (Counter), Rabid Wolf Strike (Strike) 
	3rd - Exorsicm of Steel (Strike)*
*- +1 Damage

[B]Stances Known:[/B] 2
	1st - Punishing Stance
	3rd - Absolute Steel Stance


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 42	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4
[B]Skills		Ranks	Mod	Misc 	Total[/B]
Balance 		6	+2	+4	+12
Climb			2	+3		+5
Concentration		2	+2		+4
Diplomacy		4	+1		+5
Intimidate		6	+1		+7
Jump			6	+3	+2	+11
Knowledge (History)	6	+2		+8
Martial Lore		4	+2		+6
Tumble			6	+2	+2	+10	
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]
Longsword +1		2315gp	4 lb
Elven Chainmail		4150gp	20lb
Handy Haversack		2000gp	2 lb
Heavy Steel Shield	30  gp	20lb
Spiked Gaunlets         10  gp  2 lb
Throwing Axe (2)	16  gp  4 lb
Belt Pouch		1   gp	.5lb
Bedroll			1   sp	1 lb
Flint & Steel		1   gp  -
Silk Rope		10  gp	5 lb
Everburning Torch	110 gp	1 lb
Trail Rations 10 days   5   gp  10lb
Waterskin		1   gp  4 lb	
Cure Light Wounds (4)	200 gp  -


[B]Total Weight:[/B]73.5lb/52lb	[B]Money:[/B] 150gp 9sp 

[B]			Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	76	153	230	230	1150

[B]Age:[/B]	20 
[B]Height:[/B] 	6' 3"
[B]Weight:[/B] 	171
[B]Eyes:[/B] 	Green
[B]Hair:[/B] 	Light Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] 	Olive
```

*Appearance:* An above average height man with olive complextion. He wears his light brown hair short
on the front and sides, but long and tied in the back. He has a hawkish sleek nose and guant cheeks. His 
emerald green eyes stand out. He is well built and muscular but not overbearing. He moves with the grace of
trained dancer. He tends to wear red, black, and green clothing of good quality. 

*Personality:* 
Darius is a quiest and thoughtful man. He shines though in two areas, battle and diplomacy. He loves the
feel of both. While either on the battlefield or court, Darius takes both very seriously. Both are works of
art. If Darius has a downfall it is his pride. He cannot stand being slighted. He hates nobles that bully 
and belittle those under them. One day his name will be heralded by bards everywhere.


*Background:* Darius Sharpe only remembered being an orphan. 

During his younger years he was a bully. Beating up other kids to survive. Either taking there money or 
food or whatever. As he grew he tried to use his size to his advantage. Most of the time he would use what
little he had collected to spend in the bar. He would listen to the stories the Bard's would tell of heroes.
His favorite story was the one about the Prince of Swords known as Sharpe. 

One day he challenged an older man he thought was weak and small. The man bested Darius quickly. Darius tried
again and again to beat the man, but failed everytime. Seeing the youth was not going to give up, the man 
finally beat the youth into submission. He gave Darius a choice learn how to fight or die. The choice was
simply, learn how to fight. 

For the next five years Darius became Sharpe's apprentice. At first he did menial tasks. Darius grew frustrated
and almost gave up, but his pride would not let him. After a year of this Darius had proven he was not willing
to give up. Sharpe then began to teach young Darius the way of the sword. Not just how to use the sword, but
to harness the magic of the sword. Most warrior learn how to use a sword, but could not understand there was
a relationship between the wielder and the weapon. Only once you opened yourself and heard the calling could
you feel the magic. 

At first Darius could not understand. He tried and tried, but could not feel the magic. During a trip to a
nobles court Darius found the magic. Sad to say though he had to kill another person for the calling to appear.
During a sparring lesson Darius became frusrated and angered as the noble's son kept telling him that he was
the worst swordsman ever. Darius finally began to feel the magic flow through. In that moment time stopped and
the duel became a work of art. In the end Darius sliced through his sparring partner. Not knowing what he had 
done until it was to late. Darius had found the magic, but at the cost of another man's life. 

After five years of apprenticship Shapre deemed Darius ready to find his own way. Sharpe gave Darius the 
ultimate gift. He gave Darius his last name. Over the last few years Darius has gained a small reputaion as 
a fearsome and skilled swordsman. No where near as good as Sharpe. But one day he will be as good as his 
master.


----------



## Mr_Spicoli (Oct 19, 2006)

Very interested, been wanting to play this campaign for a while now.  What would be a more useful class for this campaign?  It looks like there is at least one arcane spellcaster and a warlock, we don't want to overlap on classes correct?  

If it is alright to play another arcane spellcaster I would like to play a mage prepping for Mystic Thuerge mage/cleric prestige class.  Otherwise considering a Warmage for an arcane class.

If it is better idea to play another type of class, then I would like to play either a Paladin or Favored Soul with high diplomacy skill.

Any guidance before I post a character?


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 20, 2006)

I will have my Human Knight posted, either Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Oct 20, 2006)

Is there anything wrong with the concept I submitted in post #10?


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Oct 20, 2006)

I give you the crunch, and a bit of expansion of her background, including most prominently a name for Andie's favored weapon.


```
[B]Name: Andreena Colvin[/B] 
[B]Class:[/B] Ranger 1 / cleric 2 / half-elf paragon 2
[B]Race:[/B] half-elf
[B]Size:[/B] m
[B]Gender:[/B] f
[B]Alignment:[/B] neutral good
[B]Deity:[/B] Ehlonna ([B]Domains:[/B] Good, Plant)

[B]Str:[/B] 13 +1 	[B]Level:[/B] 5	[B]XP[/B]: 12500
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 	[B]BAB:[/B] +3		[B]HP:[/B] 31 (5d8+5)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 	[B]Grapple:[/B] +3	[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None
[B]Int:[/B] 15 +2 	[B]Speed:[/B] 20'	[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Wis:[/B] 18 +4 	[B]Init:[/B] +1	[B]Spell Save:[/B] XX
[B]Cha:[/B] 16 +3 	[B]ACP:[/B] -5		[B]Spell Fail:[/B] X%
			[B]Craft Points:[/B] XXX

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+7	+2	+1	+0	+0	+0	20
[B]Touch:[/B]	11	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 19

[B]	Base	Mod	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	5	+1		+6
[B]Ref:[/B]	5	+1		+6
[B]Will:[/B]	3	+4		+7
[B]Notes: [/b]

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical[/B]
+1 bastard sword "Meishnaer"	+5	1d10+2	19-20/*2
mw shortsword		+5	1d6+1	19-20/*2
mw dagger		+5	1d4+1	19-20/*2
mw mighty comp longbow  +5	1d8+1   20/*3
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, elven, celestial, sylvan

[B]Abilities:[/B] turn undead level 2, rebuke plants level 2, good spells at +1 level, knowledge (nature) cleric class skill,
elven vision (+2 to spot and search), persuasion (+3 bonus to diplomacy and gather info, +2 to all other cha-based skills)
divided ancestry (may take levels in elf paragon or human paragon, but not both), favored enemy giants +1, wild empathy +2

[B]Feats: [/B] exotic weapon (bastard sword), jack of all trades, practiced spellcaster, track

[B]Spells prepared[/B] (Save DC 14 + spell level; 4/3+1/2+1): 0 - 4, create water, detect magic, light, read magic; 1st - 3+1, bless, entropic shield, 
remove fear, protection from evil (D); 2nd - 2+1, barkskin (D), hold person, sound burst

[B]Skill Points:[/B] XX	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] X/X
[B]Skills		Ranks	Mod	Misc 	Total[/B]
concentration		4	+1	0	+5
craft (carpentry)	2	+2	+2	+6
craft (painting)	2	+2	+2	+6
knowledge (nature)	4	+2		+6
listen			6	+4	+1	+11
profession (herbalist)	1	+4		+5
profession (innkeeper)	1	+4		+5
profession (sailor)	1	+4		+5
profession (scribe)	1	+4		+5
search			4	+2	+2	+8
spot			4	+4	+2	+10
survival		4	+4		+8
knowledge (religion)	4	+2		+6
diplomacy		5	+3	+3	+11
perform (dance)		2	+3	+2	+7
perform (stringed instruments)2	+3	+4	+9
bluff 			3	+3	+2	+8
spellcraft			4	+2		+6

[B]Notes: may use any skill, even untrained skills, due to jack of all trades feat[/B]

[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]
bastard sword +1 "Meishnaer"	2335gp	6lb
mw short sword		310gp	2lb
mw dagger		302gp	1 lb
mw mighty composite longbow +1 str	500gp	3lb
+1 banded mail		1400gp	35lb
+1 light steel shield		1159gp	6lb
40 arrows		2 gp	6lb
handy haversack 	2000 gp	5lb
potion of barkskin +2	300 gp*
3 potions of shield of faith +2 150 gp*
3 potions of cure light wounds 150 gp*
bedroll			1 sp	5 lb*
3 days trail rations	15 sp	3lb*
waterskin		1 gp	4lb*
sack			1 sp	0.5 lb
flint and steel		1 gp
travelers outfit	free	0lb
clerics vestment	5 gp	6lb*
silver holy symbol (ehlonna) 25 gp 1 lb
leather armor		10 gp	15 lb*
mw carpentry tools	55 gp	5lb*
mw painter's tools	55 gp	5lb*
mw violin		100 gp	3 lb*
116 GP 3 SP			2.5lb*

[B]Total Weight:[/B]114lb, 65.5 carried, 48.5 in haversack	[B]Money:[/B] 116gp 3sp 0cp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	50	100	150	300	750

[B]Age:24[/B] 
[B]Height:5'1[/B] 
[B]Weight:105[/B] 
[B]Eyes:brown[/B] 
[B]Hair:brown[/B] 
[B]Skin:light[/B]
```

*Appearance: * Andreena is small and slight of build, but is much stronger than she appears.  Indeed one needs good forearm strength to wield Meishnaer as a typical arming sword.  Her ears are almost elven-length, but her brown eyes will readily reveal her human side.  Those who shake her hand might comment on her firm grip, and those orcs or goblins or highwaymen who have underestimated her have done so at the ultimate price, at the business end of Meishnaer.

*Personality:*  Andreena is a relaxed and reserved character, always taking new experiences in stride.  Her multitude of skills and ability with magic and blade make her confident that she can face whatever challenges life may throw her way.  She likes to dance and play the fiddle, and will do either when presented the opportunity.  Her pack contains a number of the tools of her trades, and her favored weapon Meishnaer is never far from her side.  Andie does recognize the value of smaller blades in cramped quarters, so she keeps a couple well-made light weapons on hand as well.  Finally, no Ehlonnan goes long without developing skill in the bow, and Andie is no exception.

*Background:*Andreena's human mother, the herbalist Mya Colvin, brought her up with a love of nature and learning.  She has never seen her elven father, or knows if he is still alive.  The only thing Andie has to remember her father by is his sword, "Meishnaer," the Goblinslayer.  Andreena (Andie to her friends) is as close to epitomizing the proverbial jack-of-all-trades as one could possibly get, having apprenticed as a carpenter, painter, herbalist, innkeeper, scribe and sailor, and showing skill as a dancer and violin player.  Of her many trades, she would probably have to pick painting and scribing as her favorties if she had to really pick.  Many half-elves, of course, love creating works of art, and Andie is no exception.  But she also inherited the love of plants and herbs that her mother had.  She spent most of her early adventuring days traveling from town to town, offering whatever one of her numerous trade skills might be needed.  And of course, when things got ugly, she could always use one of her more impressive skills, that with her father's bastard sword.  Her mother didn't exactly approve of her swordplay, but the world of course is a tough place, and what better way to face threats to life and limb than with a formidable and magical hand-and-a-half blade in hand. One day, she found an enclave of Ehlonnan clergy in need of a carpenter.  The Lady of the Forests had always watched over her in her travels, so she offered to work for them.  In time they offered her a place amongst them, recognizing her superior wisdom and faith.  She readily accepted, as the position allowed her to continue travelling and, at the same time, give her a sense of a true calling.


----------



## DerHauptman (Oct 20, 2006)

Mr_Spicoli said:
			
		

> Very interested, been wanting to play this campaign for a while now.  What would be a more useful class for this campaign?  It looks like there is at least one arcane spellcaster and a warlock, we don't want to overlap on classes correct?
> 
> If it is alright to play another arcane spellcaster I would like to play a mage prepping for Mystic Thuerge mage/cleric prestige class.  Otherwise considering a Warmage for an arcane class.
> 
> ...





Play what you like - I'll balance the encounters to the party make-up.


----------



## DerHauptman (Oct 20, 2006)

Moonstone Spider said:
			
		

> Chalk me up as interested.  I think I'd like to try playing a ninja, but I don't like the flavor text for them so I put together this backstory, tell me if it's too comedic to fit this game:
> 
> Velka:
> Velka's history is always going to be entertwined with the dragon that raised him, the legendary Athaaz, known throughout the world as the stupidest dragon who ever lived.  Velka was stolen by Athaaz while in a yellow basket, which Athaaz thought was made of gold.  A few hours later the hungry baby kicked the lid off the basket.
> ...





Think it will be funny...never too much humor I say as long as we don't take away from the verisimiltude (damn one doesn't get to use that word enough does one?) and enjoyment of others....

If you can balance that its fine


----------



## Kularian (Oct 20, 2006)

Greetings, I'm also quite interested in this game.  I've got a character in the works, a Gnoll Ranger.  I was wondering, though, if I could drop the Animal Companion and Spells in exchange for a d10 hit die?  If not, that's fine, and I don't blame you, but the concept I have for the character really doesn't reflect on those attributes.  

I've got his stats and equipment all written up, I'm just working on the history.  But I'll get to that later, as I've been up all night working on other projects before I got around to this.  It'll most likely be up later today.  Let me know what you think!

Kularian


----------



## Mr_Spicoli (Oct 20, 2006)

Here is the Warmage character

*Kyrgynn Talsos*

Gender and Race: Male Elf
Size and Type: Medium Humanoid
Height and Weight: 5' 9" 169 lbs
Age: 130
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
ECL: Warmage 5    (going for Incantrix or Mystic Thuerge)
Experience: 10000/15000 


Str 12 +1  
Dex 16 +3  
Con 14 +2   
Int 13 +1 
Wis 11 +   
Cha 16 +3  (18 +4 modified)


*Miscellaneous Statistics*
Hit Points: 29 
[5 HD] [5 Warmage+ (1 HD + 2 Con)]
Armor Class (Normal): 18 , 19 w shield
[+10 Base, +3 Dex, +4 Armor]
Armor Class (Touch): 13 
[10 Base, 3 Dex]
Armor Class (Flat-Footed): 13 
[+10 Base, +3 Armor]
Initiative: +3
[3 Dex]
Base Attack Bonus: +2
(+2 warmage)
Grapple: +3
[+2 BAB, +1 Str]
Speed (Land): 30 ft
[30 Base]
Weight Carried: 53.5 lbs, Light encumbrance
[0-58 (Light), 59-116 (Medium), 117-175 (Heavy)]

*Saves*
Fortitude: +3 
[+2 Con, +1 warmage]
Reflex: +4 
[+3 Dex, +1 warmage]
Will: +4 
[+  Wis, +4 warmage]

*Melee Attacks*
flail +3, 1d8+1, (20/x3), Bludgeoning, Piercing 
[+1 Str, +2 BAB]

*Ranged Attacks*
Composite Longbow +6/+4, 1d8+1, (20/x3), Range 110 ft, Piercing,[ench+1, +3 Dex, +2 BAB]

*Special Attacks & Abilities*

Spontaneous casting:can spontaneously cast summoning spells that aren't prepared.
Armored mage (light)
Warmage Edge
Advanced learning
At 4th,6th,8th etc. can replace 1 know spell with a new one. 

*Feats*

Simple Weapon Proficiency   
Simple Armor Proficiency (light)
Simple shield Proficiency (light)
Weapon Proficiencies: Longsword, Rapier, Longbow(Composite Longbow), Shortbow(Composite Shortbow).
point blank shot
rapid shot
heighten spell

*Spells known*
0th-6                 read magic, detect magic, resistance, dancing lights, message, mage hand
1st-4 +1=5         magic missile, mage armor, grease, shocking grasp, protection from evil
2nd-2 +1=3         scorching ray, web, glitterdust
*Spells Per Day * 
0th-6 
1st-6 +1=7
2nd-4 +1=5 

*Spells memorized * (any from sorcerer known list)

DC to save against warmage spell is:  10+spell lvl +cha bonus

At 4th,6th,8th etc. can replace 1 know spell with a new one.

*Skills*
Total Skill Points:36
[36 Warmage]  
Languages: Common, Elven, Orc, Giant, Dwarven, Draconic,

Armor Check Penalty: -1
[-1 Armor]

Balance: +3

Bluff:

Climb: +1

Concentration: 9
[+1 Str, (8 (warmage))]
Craft:

Decipher Script:
[+, ( (warmage))]

Diplomacy:+5
[+4 Cha, (2 (warmage))]


Escape Artist
[+3 Dex, (1 (warmage))]

Gather Information +6
[+4 Cha, (4 (warmage))]

Hide: +3
[+3 Dex, (0 (warmage))]

Intimidate: + 7
[+4 Cha, (  3 Warmage)

Jump: +2
[+1 Str, (1(warmage))]

Knowledge arcana: +6
[+1 Int, (5 Warmage)]
Knowledge history: +4
[+1 Int, (3 Warmage

Listen: +2
[+  Wis, ( (warmage)), +2  Racial]
Move Silently: +3
[+3 Dex, (0 (warmage)), -  ACP]

Profession Soldier  +2
[+  Wis, (+2 warmage)]

Search: + 3 
[+1 Int, + (0(warmage +2 racial]
Sense Motive: +0
[+0 Wis, (0 (warmage)]

Spellcraft: +6
[+1 Int, (5 (Warmage)]
Spot: +4
[+0 Wis,  +2 (warmage) +2 racial]
Survival: +0 
[+  Wis, +  Ranks (  (warmage)]
Swim: +1
[+1 Str, +  Ranks ( ( )), -1 ACP]
Tumble
Use magic device
Use rope

*Equipment Worn and Carried*
Traveler’s Outfit
[0 lbs] [0 gp]

mw mighty composite longbow +1 str	
[3 lbs][500gp]
Longsword
[4 lbs][15 gp]
Light steel shield
[6 lbs][9 gp]
Chain shirt +1[+5 Armor Bonus, +5 MDB, -2 ACP, 15% ASF]
[25 lbs][1250 gp]

Cloak of charisma +2 4000gp
Wand of cure light wnds (50 chgs) 750 gp
Backpack[*=Items in/on Backpack]
[2 lbs][2 gp]
Bedroll[*]
[5 lbs][1 sp]
Rations, Trail[*]
[5 lbs][2 gp 5 sp]
Signet Ring[Crest of the merchants guild]
[-- lbs][5 gp]
Pouch[Holds Gold and other valuables]
[0.5 lbs][1 gp]
(30) Arrows
(20 masterwork arrows)
(25 silver arrows)
[0.15 lb each = 9 lbs] [0.05 gp each = 178 gp]


*Expendable Items*
3 potions of cure light wounds 150 gp*
3 potions of cure moderate wounds 450 gp*
2 potions of shield of faith +2 100 gp*
1 potions of cure dises  150 gp*


(Qty 3) Scroll of sleep [CL 1]
[0.1 lb each = .1 lbs][25 gp each = 75 gp]
(Qty 2) Scroll of charm person[CL 1]
[0.1 lb each = .1 lbs][25 gp each = 50 gp]
(Qty 2) Scroll of enlarge person[CL 1]
[0.1 lb each = .1 lbs][25 gp each = 50 gp]

(Qty 2) Scroll of feather fall[CL 1]
[0.1 lb each = .1 lbs][25 gp each = 50 gp]
(Qty 1) Scroll of jump[CL 1]
[0.1 lb each = .1 lbs][25 gp each = 25 gp]
(Qty 2) Scroll of reduce[CL 1]
[0.1 lb each = .1 lbs][25 gp each = 50 gp]
(Qty 2) Scroll of resiste energy[CL 3]
[0.1 lb each = .1 lbs][150 gp each = 300 gp]
(Qty 1) Scroll of levitate[CL 3]
[0.1 lb each = .1 lbs][150 gp each = 150 gp]
(Qty 2) Scroll of mirror image[CL 3]
[0.1 lb each = .1 lbs][150 gp each = 150 gp]
(Qty 2) Scroll of invisibility [CL 3]
[0.1 lb each = .1 lbs][150 gp each = 300 gp]
(Qty 1) Scroll of gaseous form [CL 5]
[0.1 lb each = .1 lbs][375 gp each = 375 gp]
(Qty 1) Scroll of see invisibility [CL 3]
[0.1 lb each = .1 lbs][150 gp each = 150 gp]
(Qty 1) Scroll of see lightning bolt [CL 5]
[0.1 lb each = .1 lbs][375 gp each = 375 gp]

flask of oil 1 flask
[1 lb each = 2 lbs][1 sp each = 1 sp]

Money: 92 GP

*Proficiencies:* Proficient with all simple weapons, plus the handaxe, throwing axe, short sword, and shortbow. Proficient with light armor, & shields.


Abilities: +2 Dex, -2 Con
Size: Medium creature
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft.
Immunities: Immune to magic sleep effects
Saves: +2 bonus on saves versus enchantment spells or effects.
Low-Light Vision: See double the length a human can in poor illumination.
Weapon Proficiencies: Longsword, Rapier, Longbow(Composite Longbow), Shortbow(Composite Shortbow).
Skills: +2 Racial Bonus to Listen, Search, and Spot.
Sight: Automatically makes a search check to discover a secret door when they pass within 5 ft of it.
Languages: Common, Elven, Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Wizard



*Appearance:* A tall thin man with sunburnt complextion. He wears his black hair long. He has a thin sleek nose and red cheeks. His gray green eyes are always shifting with intensity. He is muscular yet tall, lending for a deceptively thin appearance. He moves technically like that of an athletic runner. He dresses in military fashion and armor on duty, and as a spry young mage off duty. 

*Personality*: 
Kyrgynn is a charming yet arrogant man. He loves to charm friends and ladies alike with a carefree money spending aqttitude. He enjoys music, poetry, & the tales spun by talented bards.  He is steafast in his knowledge of his powers and the  presence he commands.  As a squad officer he is used to both leading melee fighters, and devising tactics & strategies.  Much of his military experience carries over to his free time.  His attitudes towards commoners, service employees, and women he is pursuing is pretty similar.  For the women it works well mostly, because he knows when to push it, when not to.  For the commoners and employees he can sometimes wear thin.
He has skillful abilities of diplomacy and intimidation that he chooses appropriately to suit the situation.  More often then not various degrees of each can be combined for the best results, and he has excelled in that.   

*Background:*
When Kyrgynn was 19 he set out with his friends to find themselves and the world.  He traveled all the way across Khorvaire by hitching rides on wagons and carts.  He was always into music and tales, and learned to play the lute.  He loved listening and telling great tales and of humorous escapades. He became quite a good caravan entertainer as well as guard.  When his caravan was waylayed by bandits, they took all the merchants captive as slaves.  Here he was indoctrinated into the Cult of Odilammara, the old deity of Art, Revelry & Pleasure.  He found an unexpected secret of wisdom from this cult.  That knowledge was also pleasure instead of just power.  The secrets of knowledge were close to this cult and they hired their services to other orders, sages, and mages for recordkeeping and book copying.  The activities of the cult interwove with arcane pursuits as well.  A girl from the cult introduced him to arcane spellcraft and started teaching him the basics.  She fled with him from the bandit cult to the city.
   In the city they entered the Collegia Arcanus where he learned the ways of arcane secret. His arcane studies mixed well with his love of exploration.  He chose to further his studies on his own and work as a mercecenary in a couple of companies.  He became interested in learning the art of casting in combat, and using armor while casting.  He befreinded & studied under the tutelage of a Warmage in the mercenary company who divulged to him the secrets of armored casting.
He has worked for the guard and watches of cities and towns as well as mercenary companies. Loyal to those loyal to him, he can be trusted to the end. Screw him over once, or threaten his companions and you have yourself an enemy.


----------



## Kularian (Oct 21, 2006)

```
[B]Name: Taargash Kinslayer, "Tar" for short[/B] 
[B]Class:[/B] Monstrous Humanoid 2 / Ranger 2
[B]Race:[/B] Gnoll
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] None

[B]Str:[/B] 22 +6 (13p.)	[B]Level:[/B] 5	[B]XP[/B]: 12500
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)	[B]BAB:[/B] +3		[B]HP:[/B] 38 (4d8+12)
[B]Con:[/B] 16 +3 ( 6p.)	[B]Grapple:[/B] +9	[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None
[B]Int:[/B] 11 +0 ( 5p.)	[B]Speed:[/B] 30'	[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.)	[B]Init:[/B] +3	[B]Spell Save:[/B] None
[B]Cha:[/B]  8 -1 ( 2p.)	[B]ACP:[/B] -3		[B]Spell Fail:[/B] 35%
			[B]Craft Points:[/B] ????

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+5	+2	+3	+0	+1	+0	21
[B]Touch:[/B]	13	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 18

[B]	Base	Mod	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	6	+3		+9
[B]Ref:[/B]	3	+3		+6
[B]Will:[/B]	0	+0		+0
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Weapon			       Attack	Damage	Critical[/B]
MW Greatsword			+8	2d6+6	19-20/x2
Composite Longbow(+6 Str) + 1	+7	1d8+7	   20/x3
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Gnoll

[B]Abilities:[/B] Darkvision 60ft, Natural Armor +1

[B]Feats: [/B] Track, Favored Enemy: Gnoll, Wild Empathy, Combat Style: Archery, Point Blank Shot, Monkey Grip

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 22	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 7/3.5
[B]Skills	       Ranks	Mod	Misc 	Total[/B]
Listen		 6	 0		 6
Spot		 6	 0		 6
Hide		 4	 3(0)		 4
Move Silently	 4	 3(0)		 4
Speak Language	 1	 n/a		 Common

[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]
MW Greatsword		 350gp	 8lb
Comp.Longbow +1(+6 str) 3000gp   3lb
Arrows (20)		   1gp   3lb
Chain Shirt +1		1250gp	25lb
Heavy Steel Shield        20gp  15lb
Ring of Sustenance	2500gp	 0lb
Wand of Light		 375gp	 0lb
Wand of CureLight Wounds 750gp   0lb
Wand of Enlarge Person   750gp   0lb
Belt Pouch		   1gp	.5lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 54.5lb	[B]Money:[/B] 3gp 0sp 0cp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	173	346	520	1040	2600

[B]Age:[/B] 21
[B]Height:[/B] 7' 8"
[B]Weight:[/B] 320 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Yellow
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Dark Grey/Black
```

*Appearance:*  Taargash, at a simple glance, appears to be nothing more than your standard gnoll.  Big, brutish, and the animalistic appearance that marks all gnolls.  But upon closer inspection, once can see subtle differences between him and other gnolls.  For one, the hyena-like features are dulled somewhat from his darker fur, making him appear almost wolf-like in appearance.  Another is that he stands more upright, and seems a great deal more controlled than a standard gnoll.  This is further evidenced by a look into his eyes.  Where there is normally bloodlust and a love of battle, there only resides cool determination and perhaps a hint of despair.  

On his hip is a truly monstrous blade which Taargash wields easily with one hand, that most would only be comfortable wielding with two.  In battle he is a fearsome foe, his body and armor turning aside attacks that would put the most stalwart of warriors in their graves.  The bow he carries with him is a stern reminder that life, however important, can be taken in an instant.  The longbow is made from thick wood, enough so that most would barely be able to get a hand around it.  Part of its construction involves a few strips of steel, furthering the power that it commands.  Taargash has never met another that could draw back the bow all the way, and prides himself on that fact.

*Personality:*  The gnoll known as Taargash Kinslayer is a complex case.  His temperament is a great deal more civilized than his bretheren, and he knows it.  He will take great offense to any who compare him to the "gibbering idiots," as he often calls the standard gnoll.  Very honorable, the gnoll takes any agreement made very seriously, though he will not hesitate to cut down those who breach it.  Unlike his bretheren, who tend to attack in a disorganized manner, Tar tends to work in a single-minded determination.  Focusing one one opponent, he'll make quite certain of their detachment from life before moving onto the next.

In combat, he normally fires rounds from his Greatbow at enemies until they realize the power behind the shots and attempt to fight in close quarters.  Once they start approaching, Tar will close in as well, drawing out his Greatsword and shield.  If his enemy specializes in ranged though, he'll get as close as possible as quickly as he can, and will possibly use his greatsword two-handed against easier-to-hit enemies.

*Background:*  Taargash's past isn't something that you would find in most books about gnolls.  To the opinion of most, Gnolls are nothing more than hyena-faced demons who delight in torture.  Even from the time he was born, Tar was slightly different.  While he loved battle, the rush of fighting opponents both skilled and unskilled, he didn't much care for the after battle events.  The slaughter would commence of all the captured prisoners, and their screams could be heard for miles throughout the night.  Tar usually avoided this, and took his share of the treasure, comparing it to his current equipment and testing it.  

Often, he was made a mockery of by his fellow clanmates, and more than once the public taunting ended in a brutal brawl between the two.  Despite his "softer-hearted" tendencies, Tar was a capable warrior, and rarely walked away with a loss.  That didn't help things though, as strength mattered little in their tribe, and cruelty took precedence over everything.  The more cruel a gnoll was, the higher prestige he had within the tribe, which Tar didn't believe was right.

Eventually, he grew tired with the way life was approached by his tribe, and deserted in the dead of night.  Having come into possession of a ring some time ago that allowed him to live without needing to eat or drink anything, and get by on extremely few hours of sleep, he was able to quickly move from the encampment.  Life alone wasn't as grand as he'd imagined it, and more than once he thought about returning.  But he knew what awaited him there, and by far, lonliness was a much better punishment.  

Several days after leaving, he heard the sounds of battle coming from the main road, which he had purposely stayed away from.  Interest won out against caution, and he crept along the shadows, looking for what was happening.  It appeared that a wagon was under assault by a group of bandits, made of several different races.  Defending the wagon was a pair of fearsome warriors, a half-orc and a dwarf, looking to have few problems cutting down the bandits.  But despite their ferocity, the numbers were overwhelming them.

Acting on sheer instinct, the gnoll broke cover, charging toward the group of bandits with his battle axe.  As he charged, he called out haltingly in Common, "Orc-kin, friend!"  The half-orc looked up at the declaration, and fought with renewed vigor as the gnoll joined the fray, which was enough to drive off the bandits.  All three warriors suffered injuries, but the wagon, and the merchant inside, were safe.  Surprisingly, the half-orc spoke Gnoll fluently enough for the two to communicate, and Tar found out the situation.

The half-orc was a paladin, (which shocked Taargash even more,) and was defending the wagon at the request of his friend, the dwarf.  The paladin's name was Erdrick, which was decidedly human, leading Tar to believe the warrior had been raised by humans, rather than his other bestial ancestors.  At first, both the companions were wary of the gnoll, knowing their reputation.  But the half-orc, used to such treatment from others, was the first to accept the creature as a friend.  

The next few years, the three made small names for themselves, and some inns began to ignore the fact that Tar was a gnoll.  To them, he was simply another patron.  Between Erdrick and Schan, the dwarf, Tar eventually learned how to speak Common, which allowed him to be more independent when they weren't together.  But a quest from a mysterious young wizard put an end to their slowly growing legend.

The wizard had asked them to venture to a nearby ruined tower, which used to be his, and clear out the monsters which had infested it due to a failed experiment.  Once at the tower, it became quickly apparent that whatever experiment had failed, it had dealt exclusively with fire.  Magmin, Hellhounds, and Flame Mephits were abound on each floor, making the warriors wish they had brought some form of burn-relief ointment.  Unwilling to stop and take a breather, they continued up the stairs until they reached the top floor.

A powerful Salamander had made its home here, and though it was alone, it was more than enough of a challenge.  Within seconds, Schan's body lay off to the side, several parts of him still on fire.  Erdrick and Taargash fought bravely, but soon the paladin lay dying, and Tar's own weapon had been melted by the heat of the creature.  Picking up Erdrick's greatsword, which had so far been untouched by the heat, he managed to connect with a powerful blow that tore the creature in half.  There was nothing he could do for Erdrick, and the paladin died there as well, united with his god.

Only Tar emerged from the battle, and it was he who inherited the reward money.  Feeling the best way he could reward his two friends for their companionship was to hold a burial for them.  It took up most of the money, but it didn't bother him in the least.  Upon returning to the tower to get their bodies, however, he found a monster of a bow leaning against the far wall, which he could barely pull back all the way.  Taking this as a gift from Erdrick and Schan, he kept it, as well as Erdrick's blade.  The best way to honor a warrior was to use his weapon in combat.  Erdrick had said that before, and now he was able to carry on that tradition.

In the years that followed, Taargash did many more jobs, acting both as a mercenary and a wilderness guide, depending on what he was required to do.  Most know of this gnoll, who is far more civilized than many of the main races, and a select few know him by name.  What lies in store for him, he does not know, but the only way to move forward in life is one step at a time, regardless of what race one is.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Oct 22, 2006)

Got the build done.  Anybody know a source for poisons?  I'd like to add a vial or two to the character but I don't know where they are.

[sblock]
Velka, Human Ninja 5
Medium Humanoid, Chaotic Neutral

STR: 10 (+0)
DEX: 18 (+4)
CON: 12 (+1)
INT: 14 (+2)
WIS: 14 (+2)
CHA: 10 (+0)

Hit Points: 5d6 / XXX
Hit Dice: 5d6+5 (XXX hp)
Speed: 30ft <type if nessessary>
Initative: +8 (+4 DEX, +4 Feat)
AC: 18 (+1 Armor, +0 Shield, +4 DEX, +0 Size, +0 Natural, +3 Wis/Ninja; touch 17, flat-footed 14)
BAB/Grapple: +3/+3

Fort: +2 (+1 Base, +1 CON,)
Ref: +8 (+4 Base, +4 DEX, )
Will: +5 (+1 Base, +2 WIS, +2 Ki)

Attacks:

Hand Crossbow +8 ranged, 30' (1d4 19-20x2)
Dagger +7 ranged, 10' (1d4 19-20x2)
Dagger +7 Melee,  (1d4 19-20x2)
Short Sword +8 Melee, (1d6 19-20x2)

Special Attacks: 

Sudden Strike +3d6
Point Blank Crossbow +9, 1d4+1
Point Blank Dagger +8, 1d4+1

Special Abilities: 

Ki Power 4x daily
Sudden Strike
Trapfinding
Ghost Step (Invisible)
Great Leap
 <Notes>

Skills: (72 points, max ranks 8/4)

Balance +6 _(0 Ranks, +4 Dex, +2 Synergy (Tumble)_
Bluff +8 _(8 Ranks, +0 Chr, +0 <bonus>)_
Disable Device +12 _(8 Ranks, +2 Int, +2 Equipment)_
Escape Artist +6 _(2 Ranks, +4 Dex, +0 <bonus>)_
Hide +12 _(8 Ranks, +4 Dex, +0 <bonus>)_
Intimidate +10 _(8 Ranks, +0 Chr, +2 Synergy (Bluff)_
Jump +14 _(8 Ranks, +0 Str, +2 Synergy (Tumble), +4 Great Leap)_
Listen +6 _(4 Ranks, +2 Wis, +0 <bonus>)_
Move Silently +12 _(8 Ranks, +4 Dex, +0 <bonus>)_
Open Lock +14 _(8 Ranks, +4 Dex, +2 Equipment)_
Search +10 _(8 Ranks, +2 Wis, +0 <bonus>)_
Tumble +12 _(8 Ranks, +4 Dex, +0 <bonus>)_

Feats: 

Improved Initiative
Point Blank Shot 
Weapon Finesse

Languages: 

Common
Draconic
Undercommon

Weapons:

Masterwork Hand Crossbow(400gp, 2lbs.)
Crossbow Bolts (50) (5gp, 5lbs.)
Daggers (5)(5gp, 5lbs.)
Masterwork Short Sword(310gp, 2lbs.)
Total (720GP, 14lbs)

Equipment:

Masterwork Thieves' Tools(100gp, 2lbs.)
Bracers of Armor +1(1000gp, -lbs.)
Everburning Torch (110gp, 1lbs.)
Bag of Endless Caltrops (2300gp, 3lbs.)
Bag of Holding 1 (2500gp, 15lbs.)
Total (6910GP, 29lbs)

Expendables:

10 Days Rations(5gp, 10lbs.)
Smokesticks, 5 (100gp, 5lbs.)
Tanglefoot Bags, 2 5(100gp, 8lbs.)
Antitoxins, 2 5(100gp, -lbs.)
Total (305GP, 23lbs)
Total Expenditures: 7935GP
Wealth: 1065GP

Personality:
Velka is a total coward.  Having grown up in a world populated only by a nearly-insane idiotic dragon, he's afraid of all sorts of things that he can't affect and might kill him at any time.  He prefers to avoid combat entirely and use poison or a backstabbing sudden strike if he absolutely must kill something.  His preferred target is an attack to the back, of an enemy who's asleep.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 22, 2006)

Just an update, not quite done yet with my pc.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Oct 22, 2006)

I recently redid my skills, to add the necessary spellcraft ranks to take the practiced spellcaster feat.


----------



## Lot (Oct 23, 2006)

Here's a draft of my character.  Everything should be in order but let me know if something seems off or wrongly calculated.  


```
[B]Name:[/B] Tullivan "Tully" Kriever
[B]Class:[/B] Rogue 3 / Barbarian 2
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Good
[B]Deity:[/B] XXX ([B]Domains:[/B] XXX, XXX)

[B]Str:[/B] 18 +4       	[B]Level:[/B] 5	        [B]XP[/B]: XXXX
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3       	[B]BAB:[/B] +4		[B]HP:[/B] 41 (3d6+2d12+10)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2       	[B]Grapple:[/B] +8      [B]Dmg Red:[/B] None
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1       	[B]Speed:[/B] 40'	[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Wis:[/B] 08 -1       	[B]Init:[/B] +7	[B]Spell Save:[/B] XX
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1        	[B]ACP:[/B] -0		[B]Spell Fail:[/B] X%
			        [B]Craft Points:[/B] XXXX

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+5	+0	+3	+0	+1	+0	19
[B]Touch:[/B]	13	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 16

[B]	Base	Mod	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	4	+2		+6
[B]Ref:[/B]	3	+3		+6
[B]Will:[/B]	1	-1		+0
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical[/B]
Guisarme +1		+10	2d4+7	   x3
Greatsword, MW		+9	2d6+6	19-20/x2
Dagger  		+8	1d4+4	19-20/x2
Dagger, thrown          +7      1d4+4   19-20/x2
Comp. Longbow, MW(Str+4)+7      1d8+4   19-20/x2

[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Orcish

[B]Abilities:[/B] Sneak Attack (2d6); Trapfinding; Evasion; Trap Sense; Fast Movement; Rage (1/day, 8 rnds, +4 Str, +4 Con, +2 Will saves, -2 AC); Uncanny Dodge 

[B]Feats: [/B] Power Attack; Cleave; Improved Init. 

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 60	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] X/X
[B]Skills		Ranks	Mod	Misc 	Total[/B]
Balance         6       +3      +2      +11
Bluff   	6	+1		+7
Climb   	5	+4		+9
Diplomacy       0       +1      +2      +3
Handle Animal 	2	+1		+3
Hide            6       +3              +9
Intimidate      0       +1      +2      +3
Jump	        5	+4	+2	+11
Knwldge: Local  3       +1              +4
Knwldge: Nature 3       +1              +4
Listen          3       -1              +2
Move Silently   5       +3              +8
Open Lock       3       +3              +6
Ride            2       +3              +5
Search          2       +1              +3
Sense Motive    4       -1              +3
Sleight of Hand 0       +3      +2      +5
Spot            5       -1              +4
Survival        3       -1              +2
Swim            2       +4              +6
Tumble          5       +3      +2      +10
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]
Guisarme +1		2309gp	12lb
Mithril Chain Shirt +1	2250gp	12.5lb
Amulet of Nat. Armor +1 2000gp	 -
Greatsword, MW          350gp   8lb
Comp. Longbow, MW(Str+4)800gp   3lb
Arrows (40)             2gp     6lb
Daggers (4)		8gp	4lb
Backpack		2gp	2lb
Flint and Steel         1gp      -
Chalk                   1cp      -
Waterskin               1gp     4lb
Everburning Torch       100gp   1lb
Tindertwigs (5)         5gp      -
Oil (1-pint flask) (3)  3sp     3lb
Heavy Horse              -       -
  Riding Saddle         10gp    25lb
  Bit and Bridle        2gp     1lb
  Feed (3 days)         15cp    30lb
  Rations (7 days)      35sp    7lb
  Bedroll 		1sp	5lb
  Blanket, winter       5sp     3lb
  Ale, gallon in jug    2.3sp   17lb
  Tent                  10gp    20lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]55.5lb	[B]Money:[/B] 1145gp 2sp 2cp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	XXX	XXX	XXX	XXX	XXX

[B]Age:[/B] 26 
[B]Height:[/B] 6'3" 
[B]Weight:[/B] 245 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown (balding but shaved)
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan
```

*Appearance:*Tall and thickly muscled, Tullivan has the appearance of an experienced and dangerous warrior.  His skin is tanned by years in the sun and his eyes and hair are both a dark-brown.  Tully's eyes are expressive but often hidden in the shadows by the deep-set of his eyes.  His expression is stoic and unemotional, creating (undeservedly) a sense of wisdom.  Tully's balding head is shaven to the skin.  He wears thick trousers, a loose fitting tunic, his enchanted chain shirt, and thick but comfortable walking boots.  Tully wears a long gray cloak with a deep hood.  He carries his magical polearm at all times and has a large blade across his back.

*Personality:*Tullivan is a relatively likeable sort, seemingly pretty cold on first impression but possessing a sarcastic sense of humor and a strong sense of loyalty.  Despite a wisened appearance, Tully is rather impulsive.  He is short on discipline, hates being controlled by authority. and quick to make poor decisions.

*Background:*Born into the small nomadic Crowtusk tribe on the cold tundra, Tully was orphaned at an early age.  His mother died at the hands of an orc raid.  His father was executed by the chief when he was found in bed with the chief's wife.  Seen as a burden on the tribe but innocent of any crime, Tully was left to fend for himself, resorting to basic petty thievery amongst his people to survive.  As a young man, Tully grew in size and strength.  However, he was eventually banished for his crimes, forced to fend for himself on the plains.  Lacking much in the way of survival skills, Tullivan moved to the nearest civilization to become an adventurer.  Using his skills as a thief as well as his native-born battle skills, Tully found himself going on various adventures and always getting into trouble.  Tullivan has recently found himself amongst kindred spirits whom he trusts to keep him out of trouble.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Oct 23, 2006)

If there's still room for another player to join, I'd be interested!  

Two questions, however: 

1.Where will the game be set? FR? or *generic*?

2. What level shall my character be, if I am allowed to join?


----------



## Kularian (Oct 23, 2006)

A few answers to your questions...



> 1.Where will the game be set? FR? or *generic*?




The location is not set in any specific region but does overlay in the Forgotten Realms. The region, Elsir Vale, should be easy to put into any standard d20 campaign ranging from Kingdoms of Kalamar and Greyhawk, to the Forgotten Realms.

~exerpt from a review.  Hope that helps.



> 2. What level shall my character be, if I am allowed to join?




Starting level will be 5th (due to party size)

LA races up to +3 on case by case basis

Starting wealth as per DMG (most expensive item not more than 50% of that) 

~exerpt from initial post.  

Hope this helps you out.  And as far as I understand, he's only taking the first ones that make their character, so you might want to get a move on,


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 23, 2006)

I hope totem druid(p.30) is OK. That's what I've been working on instead of Psion. I've been kinda busy but I'll try to her her posted soon.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 24, 2006)

Im interested. I want to play a teifling warlock who is oppsessed with trying to convience everyone hes not evil. Trying to pull a Drizzt from FR basically. He will be shady non the less but maybe some comical moments of frustration. It should make for a fun party member. sound cool, just give me the thumbs up and ill make a char sheet


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 25, 2006)

almost done, just got to finish my background


----------



## DerHauptman (Oct 25, 2006)

OK guys, By my reckoning the following are approved and ready to go:

(Please post your characters into the RG)

Darius - Human, Warblade 5 (CG) [Widowmaker]
Andreena - Half-elf, Ranger/Cleric/Halfelf Paragon 1/2/2 (NG) [Eva of Sharon]
Kyrgynn - Elf, Warmage, 5 (CN) [Mr_Spiccoli]
Taargash - Gnoll, Humanoid/Ranger 2/2 (LN) [Kularian]
Tullivan - Human, Rogue/Barbarian 3/2 (CG) [Lot]
Velka - Human, Ninja 5 (CN) [Moonstone Spider] 
Reserved -   [Voidrazor]
Reserved - [Dragoon] 

I will hold a spot for Voidrazor and Dragoon because they were the 1st to respond provided the sheets are posted this Friday for round one.  

The others may post characters of course with the understanding that they will be welcome as alternates and if someone bows out (and someone will - real life is harsh) I'll give em 1st crack at joining mid game.  



Because of printer difficulty and my old archaic personality (not being a reliable editor on the screen) I will need to send the sheets to work e-mail for print/review.   I am sure we've got minor tweaks, there always are some mistakes (least when I make a character there are) I will let you know what I find ASAP.   

Providing I get the Void and the last mystery guests sheets by Friday we will start then.   I will set up a Thread.  

You will all start in the morning, waking around your campsite ready for a days travel.  You are on your way to explore a map you were given of a haunted keep that may contain some spoils.   You have all worked together before though not exclusively.   You are free to interact as soon as I make the thread.  I will post a link here when I do....probably be tomorrow after I review sheets.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Oct 25, 2006)

Guess I am late then... Thank you, Kularian, for the clarifications, however.  

Since I am not so sure if I am going to be a good *substitutional player*, I'll try my luck elsewhere, then...


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 26, 2006)

Should be have my pc posted late tonight or when i get home from work tomorrow...no access to enworld from work, darn firewall.


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 27, 2006)

Here's the first draft of my character.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Visara
[B]Class:[/B] [url=http://www.crystalkeep.com/d20/rules/DnD3.5Index-Classes-Base.pdf]Tiger Totem Druid[/url] 5
[B]Race:[/B] human
[B]Size:[/B] medium
[B]Gender:[/B] female
[B]Alignment:[/B] CN
[B]Deity:[/B] Malar

[B]Str:[/B] 20 +5 (+2 ench)	[B]Level:[/B] 5	[B]XP[/B]: XXXX
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 		[B]BAB:[/B] +3		[B]HP:[/B] 42 (5d8+10)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 		[B]Grapple:[/B] +5	[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None
[B]Int:[/B] 08 -1 		[B]Speed:[/B] 20'	[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Wis:[/B] 17 +3 		[B]Init:[/B] +1		[B]Spell Save:[/B] 13+lvl
[B]Cha:[/B] 08 -1 		[B]ACP:[/B] -3		[B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%
			

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+5	+2	+1	+0	+0	+1	XX
[B]Touch:[/B]	12	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 18

[B]	Base	Mod	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	4	+2		+6
[B]Ref:[/B]	1	+1		+2
[B]Will:[/B]	4	+3		+7
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Weapon		     Attack	Damage	Critical[/B]
Lance +1		+9	1d8+6	x3
Lance (TH)		+9	1d8+8	x3
Warclub			+X	1d8+X	x2

[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Druidic

[B]Abilities:[/B] Totem Animal Companion: [url=http://www.d20srd.org/srd/monsters/tiger.htm]Tiger[/url], Nature sense, Wild Empathy, Woodland Stride, Trackless Step, Resist Nature's Lure
Note: 

[B]Feats: [/B] Flaw: [url=http://realmshelps.dandello.net/cgi-bin/feats.pl?No_Time_For_Book_Learning,all]No Time for Book Learning[/url], Flaw: [url=http://realmshelps.dandello.net/cgi-bin/feats.pl?Wild,all]Wild[/url], Martial Proficiency, Mounted Combat, Ride By Attack, Spirited Charge,Initiate of Malar 

[B]Spells prepared[/B] (Save DC 13 + spell level; XX/XX): 0 - XX, XX; 1st - XX, XX
[B]Spellbook/Spells Known:[/B]
	0 - Light, Guidance, Detect Magic x3;
	1st - Entangle, Lessor Vigor x2, Spider Hand;
	2nd - Dessicate (sandstorm), Embrace the Wild, Major Ressistance (sav spec)
	3rd - Spikes, Vigor

[B]Skill Points:[/B] XX	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] X/X
[B]Skills		      Ranks	Mod	Misc 	Total[/B]
Concentration		8	+2		+10
Handle Animal		6	-1		5
Knowledge: Nature	1	-1	+2	+2
Listen			8	+3		+11
Spellcraft		1	-1		0
Spot			8	+3		+11
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Equipment:			Cost	Weight[/B]
Darkwood Lance +1		2410gp	10lb
Dragonhide Breastplate +1	1700gp	30lb
Gauntlets of Ogre Power		4000gp	4lb
Scroll of Cure Serious Wounds	375gp
2 Scrolls of Cure Mod. Wounds	300gp
4 Warclubs			12gp	12lb
MW Heavy Wooden Shield		157gp	10lb
100' hemp rope			XXgp	20lb
5 days rations			XXgp	5lb
sewing needle+thread		XXgp	0lb
backpack				2lb
3 torches				3lb
skimpy outfit				2lb
yak's bladder waterskin			8lb
hollow tube, wood			0lb
2 oil flasks				2lb
46 gp

[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXXlb	[B]Money:[/B] 46gp 

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	133	266	400	800	2,000

[B]Age:[/B] 22
[B]Height:[/B] 5' 9"
[B]Weight:[/B] 102
[B]Eyes:[/B] Copper
[B]Hair:[/B] Red
[B]Skin:[/B] Bronze
```

*Appearance:*
Visara's natural beauty is largely ruined by her feral nature. Her long orange-red hair is matted in places and has twigs in it. And her clothes and skin are unwashed.

*Personality:*
Feral, she is willful and stubborn but shy.

*Background:*
Last survivor of Tiger tribe, Visara has lived in the wild since her fourteenth birthday, the day the raiders came and destroyed everything she loved. But now the Great Beast of Vengeance and the Hunt has granted her prayers and she has caught the scent (she believes) of the raiders' leader. But in tracking him down she was overwhelmed and nearly slain by one of his scouting parties. At the last moment, a group of adventurers saved her. And while Visara is uncomfortable around her new companions, her gratitude, and much moreso her hunger for vengeance drive her to fight in common cause with them.


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 27, 2006)

Sorry, but I'm going to have to bow out. I don't have time to finish up my PC tonight. Looks like a fun game, I'll be reading on the IG posts.


----------



## DerHauptman (Oct 29, 2006)

OK the Game Thread is up....


(Hauptmann's) Red Hand of Doom  

If you have not done so post your Character Sheets here....

Rogues Gallery (Red Hand of Doom)  

(Note: I need the Character sheets all in the same format - if you put your draft in some other format use the one I provided in this thread and then post to the RG.  I need them all the same so I can enter the information into a DB for my use. ) 

Thanks so much for wanting to play - I am hoping it will be fun.


----------



## Voidrazor (Nov 3, 2006)

Moonstone Spider said:
			
		

> "Monsters!  They're going to eat us!  Every man for himself!"
> 
> LOL !


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Nov 5, 2006)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Moonstone Spider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kularian (Nov 5, 2006)

Moonstone Spider said:
			
		

> I can tell I'm going to have to be careful to stay in-character without delving into asshattery and problems for the other players.




A little bit every now and again isn't all that bad.  Helps to keep the rest of us on our toes,


----------



## Voidrazor (Nov 5, 2006)

DerHauptman - 
I hope the mission goes well and without incident. I look forward to picking back up on or about the 18th.


----------



## DerHauptman (Nov 5, 2006)

Just got on the groud this afternoon, the smells of this place suck.   

I have simple in-out closed mission orders 16th is when I leave, I will not be "in Indian Country" all that much either....

Good thing....

I'm getting old dudes!


----------

